# Got my AMH test back. 2.6 :(



## Polarbear72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi

I got my AMH test back today which is 2.6. Apparently this is to be expected of someone of my age (40) and the nurse said that they have treated people with lower levels. I guess I am in shock. 

When I had my initial consultation I was advised to have the scan and dye treatment and then think about either trying naturally for a few months or going to IVF. I am guessing my answer is IVF but with such poor egg quality I am feeling despondant. Anyone got any positive stories with a low AMH? I am unaware of any other fertility factors, husband has super sperm.

Thanks


----------



## kitten26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Polarbear

Didi you get your follicle count along with it? The reason I ask is that I'm 41 with my AMH level being 13.0 but also been told that I will be a poor responder!! Will be starting Flare agonist protocol Jan 2013.
I'm sure like me that you have pretty much read just about every single thread on this forum to discover that no two ladies seem to be the same with regards to treatments, AMH, etc.

Anyway hope all goes well for you on your journey.

Wishing  you luck

Kx


----------



## Polarbear72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply, no I didn't. I was just told that it was 2.6. I had a number of other tests done at my GP would this have told me anything? All I know is my AMH and that I am still ovulating albeit not every month. We have been trying for a long time with no success and the issue is with me at the minute. Am feeling pretty sad today. What a rollacoaster all this is!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey polarbear  I did my 1st DIUi 4 month ago and I am 41.5 and my AMH 4 month ago is 0.08 and I did get pregnant but MC at 7 week so and my 2nd DIUI didn't work as I think it was wrong timing and I am going for my 3rd DIUI on my next cycle in 10 day time. ARGC is more concern about FSH rather then AMH  so I wouldn't worry too much about AMH  just timing.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Polarbear72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Becky thanks for your reply. I have my FSH levels taken back in June but I've no idea what they mean  

It says:

Serum FSH Level 3.5 iu/L
FSH (IU/L) : Follicular Phase 3.5 - 12.5, mid cycle 4.7 - 21.5 Luteal Phase 1.7 - 7.7

All I know is that my GP didn't think this was an issue and when I went for my appointment at the Fertility Clinic they wanted my AMH.

Many thanks


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Polarbear, if fsh was tested between days 2-4 of your cycle, that is a very good number. It should ideally be below 10. Did you also get estradiol and progesterone tested?

AMH is only one part of the picture, and contrary to what doctors used to think, can increase as well as decrease. There is some research that it may be artificially suppressed if you have low vitamin d levels. AMH does signify egg quantity, not quality. So please dont stress about it. As Kitten mentioned, an Antral follicle count done on day 2-3 of your cycle will also be informative. You can start taking some supplements which will help egg quality and improve ovarian response - there are lots of relevant threads on FF.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Polarbear - I also had the same thing - was in shock when I got my AMH level back and they told me they had never had success with someone with such low AMH. I cried all the way home. Please look at this list to improve your egg quality. I really believe DHEA, CoQ10, L'arginine, aspirin and the army of other vitamins and supplements helped me fall pregnant naturally (the month following the devastating AMH news). My doc said, if no other problems, at our age and AMH level, you have as much chance falling pregnant with iVF vs IUI vs naturally.
Don't despair - do something about it asap!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Good luck!


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Helllo

I'll try and reigh in my giddiness here as Im conscious other ladies are having different experiences - but I wanted to tell you about my scan this morning :-D

My AMH came back at 4 and therefore I was put on a high dose of merional.  Went for the scan this morning and she counted 18 follicles!!!

She asked me my age (41) and said that we had done really well, the size and quantity of the follicles was excellent. She counted and measured and calculated etc etc for ever and then said that she expects to be able to harvest 10 eggs on Tuesday!!!

Through the tears, I then saw the scan pics and my little ovaries have done so well.  Its the first run of the ladder, I know, but I wanted to share this with you 

Now starting to pray for good quality eggs that pop out easily on Tuesday!  

Good luck with your journey !!!

x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Polarb, my amh was less than 1 nearly two years ago and I must admit I was very, very worried about it.  But, I've been txing since then, I don't get double figures on the afc count (well, I have had, but can count the number of times that happens on one hand) but normally 3+ embryos and all good grades.  I think it is a case of making the most of what you've got.  Like other posters have said- concentrate on quality, some ladies have 10+ eggs but no decent embryos, focus on what's important.  Your FSH is really important, more so given you have to deal with the low amh as well, so you really need (IMO) to concentrate on keeping that under double figures also.  3.5 is very good, thank heavens for small mercies!


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think everyone else has said the same thing but AMH is only one piece of the jigsaw so don't get too downhearted. I found out mine was 1.6 in January (I was 39 then) but got pregnant naturally 6 months later (sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks). And it's only an indication of egg quantity not quality. Your FSH level is good. Good luck!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all
I just got a natural BFP - and my AMH was undetectable. Have posted the story elsewhere on this board, but reckon it was down to the supplements I took. 
Good luck


----------

